# Question for Chas...re: E-Posts



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Chas,

Has there ever been any thought of making a longer E-Post for people who have cut theirs too short or want to sell their already cut seat mast bike?

Seems like 4 cm is kind of limiting....Would it be possible to do a 6 cm or even an 8 cm E-Post.

Just curious as I will be cutting my seat mast shortly....

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Local399 said:


> Chas,
> 
> Has there ever been any thought of making a longer E-Post for people who have cut theirs too short or want to sell their already cut seat mast bike?
> 
> ...


The problem is that the higher you go the more leverage you have, and the more likely you are to cause problems to the seat tube. We are working on something that would help shops set up 595's and 586's for test rides, but my understanding is that this will be a temporary fitting post, not a longer E-Post to keep on the bike permanently. 

Best advice for now is don't screw up the cut.  

Seriously though, as long as you've done your fit measurements correctly, you should be good. Make sure you measured your saddle height using the same saddle, crank length and pedals and you should be alright. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

chas said:


> The problem is that the higher you go the more leverage you have, and the more likely you are to cause problems to the seat tube. We are working on something that would help shops set up 595's and 586's for test rides, but my understanding is that this will be a temporary fitting post, not a longer E-Post to keep on the bike permanently.
> 
> Best advice for now is don't screw up the cut.
> 
> ...


Chas,

Im not worried about screwing up the cut...

I have short legs and once I "make the cut" (sounds like circumcision, doesnt it?) I know that I will own the frame for eternity...

So, if there is a way to get "more" out of the E-Post, that would make the resale that much easier....

Im not saying that I want to sell it, just have the option.

Make sense? 

So, in essence, it wouldnt be "so high" as I am starting out low...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Local399 said:


> Chas,
> 
> Im not worried about screwing up the cut...
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying, but frankly, let the subsequent buyer worry about that. If and when you do decide to sell, there will be a buyer. For now, just set it up for yourself and enjoy it.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

texass4 said:


> *I hear what you're saying, but frankly, let the subsequent buyer worry about that.* If and when you do decide to sell, there will be a buyer. For now, just set it up for yourself and enjoy it.


And why would ANYONE buy my frame if the seatpost is cut too short for their use?

They wont have to worry, they just wouldnt buy it and I'd be stuck with it.

See where I'm going with this??? I cut it, I own it for eternity (unless I find a 6' 5" guy with a 32" inseam (like me)...I dont think thats too likely that a person with my same proportions (or similar) will be buying a $3700.00 frame set, do you?

Just askin'

Steve


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

*585*

I think you have a valid concern. Perhaps you should think about the 585. It's a wonderful ride and with some of the newer models taking all of the headlines you can most likely get a good deal on one too.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

nickb4 said:


> I think you have a valid concern. Perhaps you should think about the 585. It's a wonderful ride and with some of the newer models taking all of the headlines you can most likely get a good deal on one too.


Thank you for the great thought!

I pulled the trigger on a 2007 XXL 595 in Team White, seems like it was the last one left in the country and I did get more than a few hundred $$ off on it.

I now have to decide whether to do the circumcision or resell it before I make the "cut"...

Thats why I thought Chas (Look) may have had a solution for my situation.

Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I never buy a bike worrying about what its future resale value will be. What good is that? I think you worry too much about this. Unless your way off the charts with body dimensions, it's more than just a little bit likely that most people that would fit your frame would also come close to fitting your seatpost height, especially if you consider that they can add an elastomer or three or cut some post off if need be.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> I* never buy a bike worrying about what its future resale value will be. What good is that? I think you worry too much about this. Unless your way off the charts with body dimensions, *it's more than just a little bit likely that most people that would fit your frame would also come close to fitting your seatpost height, especially if you consider that they can add an elastomer or three or cut some post off if need be.


I am so happy that you do not think about such things! I, on the other hand, buy and sell many bikes every year...so, I DO think about things like this. At the moment, I own 9 bikes.

As for my body dimensions...they may not be WAY off the charts, but didnt you read what I wrote??? I am 6' 5" tall and have a 32 inseam. I am all torso with very short legs...

A XXL Look 595 would need to be cut way down and a 130-140 stem used. This is very common for me in all my bikes. I never use less than a 130 stem...

As for the likelyhood of people fitting my frame after its been cut down, I would love to know where you are getting your facts from? Did you take a poll of people over 6' 3" and see what their inseam may be? 

Please post ALL the results and then we can form a true factual opinion on whether my bike will have any resale value or not after I cut the seat post way down...

Please inform me!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Local399 said:


> So, in essence, it wouldnt be "so high" as I am starting out low...


What I meant was that the more E-Post there is, the more leverage you'll be able to exert on the seat tube, and the more likely you are to break the frame. If you have an 8 inch post with 2 inches of seat tube, you're putting much more stress on the seat tube than if you hade 8 inches of seat tube and 2 inches of post. It's for this reason that longer E-Posts will probably not be offered. 

If you have unusual proportions and are concerned about being able to resell your frame, I agree with the previous poster who mentioned the 585. For someone your size, I would suggest going with the 585 Ultra. Stiffness-wise, it's on comparable to the 595, but uses a standard post.

Good luck with whichever way you choose to go.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Local399 said:


> I am so happy that you do not think about such things! I, on the other hand, buy and sell many bikes every year...so, I DO think about things like this. At the moment, I own 9 bikes.
> 
> As for my body dimensions...they may not be WAY off the charts, but didnt you read what I wrote??? I am 6' 5" tall and have a 32 inseam. I am all torso with very short legs...
> 
> ...


Nah, I didn't bother reading your spiel. I do dig your attitude though. Given your odd dimensions, don't you think it's, well, stupid to buy a bike with an ISP, then? Eh? I mean, you should know, what with selling a bunch o' bikes every year.

My statement still stands. In the vast majority of cases, most people will be very close to fitting someone else's cut on a 595. "More than likely" doesn't mean all, but it does reflect the normal distribution of human body types and sizes in the population. Here's a link where you can read all about normal distributions. Notice how they look like bell curves.

I gotta think the amount of time that you put on any single bike is very small, so wouldn't it be just as good to buy a 595 and stare at it so you don't have to cut it down?


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Nah, I didn't bother reading your spiel. I do dig your attitude though. Given your odd dimensions, don't you think it's, well, stupid to buy a bike with an ISP, then? Eh? I mean, you should know, what with selling a bunch o' bikes every year.
> 
> My statement still stands. In the vast majority of cases, most people will be very close to fitting someone else's cut on a 595. "More than likely" doesn't mean all, but it does reflect the normal distribution of human body types and sizes in the population. Here's a link where you can read all about normal distributions. Notice how they look like bell curves.
> 
> I gotta think the amount of time that you put on any single bike is very small, *so wouldn't it be just as good to buy a 595 and stare at it so you don't have to cut it down*?


Thats the smartest thing you have EVER written!

BTW, I spend many thousands of miles on all my bikes. Maybe the 595 as well..Only time will tell...

Thanks for the link and I do hope you are right about there being a buyer for my (if I ever do) cut down 595...

As my mom always said: There is a lid for every tea pot

Steve


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

Local399 said:


> And why would ANYONE buy my frame if the seatpost is cut too short for their use?
> 
> They wont have to worry, they just wouldnt buy it and I'd be stuck with it.
> 
> ...


Huh. Being 5'10" with 33" inseam I'd bet you'll have a hard time finding a new owner for your frame. If you're planning to ever sell it for a decent kind of money you'd better do it right away, I guess.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

slyboots said:


> Huh. Being 5'10" with 33" inseam I'd bet you'll have a hard time finding a new owner for your frame. *If you're planning to ever sell it for a decent kind of money you'd better do it right away, *I guess.


With the 2007 Team paint scheme being SO much more popular than the 2008 Team paint scheme and knowing that there are no XXL's left to be sold (I believe I bought the very last 2007 xxl in Team white), I think I will not have a hard time at all in selling (if thats what I choose to do).

Thanks for your opinion, anyway.

Steve


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

Steve, I only meant selling it before cutting. Of course you can do it now or in a year - it won't matter much. )


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

slyboots said:


> Steve, I only meant selling it before cutting. Of course you can do it now or in a year - it won't matter much. )


Thank you for the clarification!

I think my 07' Team white XXL will keep its value (if I DO NOT cut the seat mast) for a long time. Thats why I had no quams about buying it. Especially since it was many hundred dollars less than an 08 version. 

Still undecided...

Steve


----------

